# PM-1127VF-LB



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

The PM1127VF-LB, anybody here have one? Looking for some input on this machine. I have not seen it mentioned in any post but the feature list looks really good in my noob opinion. VFD, 1 1/2" spindle bore, QCTP, etc. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## FLguy (Oct 5, 2017)

Z2V said:


> The PM1127VF-LB, anybody here have one? Looking for some input on this machine. I have not seen it mentioned in any post but the feature list looks really good in my noob opinion. VFD, 1 1/2" spindle bore, QCTP, etc.
> Any thoughts?


   I've had mine well over a year now and enjoy it very much. It was a easy to get questions answered by Matt at PM. No issues with speed and feed ranges. Just wish it had cam lock type chuck but in my case machine size was a BIG factor; no cam chuck for this model. I trick up most of my machines. Easy to do. There are guys here that have  these, sure you'll get more replies.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmmm, in the description online it list D1-4 camlock. New feature I guess?


----------



## fradish (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, the D1-4 camlock spindle was a relatively new upgrade.  I passed over the PM1127 for my PM1228 for that reason, but
now that it has the D1-4, I probably would have gone for the 1127... (not that there is anything wrong with the PM1228,
but I think you get a bigger bang for your buck with the 1127 in terms of included accessories, mainly the included 4 jaw chuck
and QCTP.)


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

I like that it has a VFD also. I asked about the availability on this one and the response was "it's a long time out".
I did not ask how long.


----------



## mksj (Oct 5, 2017)

I would also look at the 1228VF-LB, only slightly more expensive, similar features and less change gears. It uses a BLDC motor, which works very well in this application. There are extensive postings on this model, a few rough spots to work out, seems typical of this size lathe/price range.
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1228vf-lb/


----------



## fradish (Oct 5, 2017)

If you decided to get the PM1228, the base lathe is only $100 more.  The QCTP is another $150 and you can get a
8" 4 jaw chuck for around $180+shipping from Shars.  With that you'll get a bigger motor (2hp variable speed DC) an extra 1" swing and
an extra inch on the bed length.   I think the PM1228 can go a little slower than the 1127 (50 vs 70 RPM.)  The 1127 also comes with a faceplate
not sure what that would cost you.

It all depends on how much you value those different features and how long you want to wait for the 1127.
On Matt's website the PM1228 seems to be in stock currently.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, I believe it is as is the 1236. I have a 1030 ordered but thinking of upgrading before it ships. Need to make up my mind. Buy once, cry once, I just don't have enough tears for 1340 GT


----------



## fradish (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah, I think the 1236 is only $100 more than the 1228 and it comes with an 8" 4 jaw chuck.  It is also much heavier than the 1228
which is great for rigidity, but 1200lbs was a little more than I wanted to deal with.  Also, the 1228 has the variable speed, but you
could add to the 1236 by adding a VFD and swapping to a 3ph motor, though again at additional cost.

Lots of options!


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep, lots of options. I guess  I need to hurry up and make up my mind before the 1030 ships. Leaning strongly toward 1236.


----------



## fradish (Oct 5, 2017)

One last thing.  Before I got the PM1228 I had (still have) a South Bend 9C.  The thing which always
bothered me (other than the flat leather belt and the lantern tool post) was the tiny spindle through bore.

I don't know what the PM1030 has, but the through bore of the 1127, 1228 and 1236 is 1.5".  On my old
South Bend I was able to upgrade to a QCTP and an automotive serpentine belt, but I'm stuck with it's
tiny (I think) 3/4" spindle bore.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

I had a small Craftsman 07301 that had less that 3/4" spindle bore. The 1030 is 1" I believe. I'm done with my morning chores so I'll give Matt a call.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 5, 2017)

PM 1022/1030 are 1" bore.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 5, 2017)

It's done, I've got the 1236 heading my way!! I didn't want to wait on the 1127 so I went with this. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## navav2002 (Oct 5, 2017)

The 1236 is such a good value it is hard to pass up...Especially with the preffered package!!

If you haven't seen it, take a look at "darkzero's" thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm1236.11475/


----------



## Bamban (Oct 5, 2017)

Z2V said:


> It's done, I've got the 1236 heading my way!! I didn't want to wait on the 1127 so I went with this. Buy once, cry once.



Jeff,

Did you get the 1236T? I would like to visit and check out your new toy once you have it running.

nez


----------



## Z2V (Oct 6, 2017)

Nez
I'll give you a call when I get her set up.


----------



## mikey (Oct 6, 2017)

You do understand that we expect a full pictorial review, right?  

Congrats on the new lathe!


----------



## Z2V (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks Mike,  
I'll take as many pics as I can. One of my students is loaning me 100' of rope and two rope blocks just in case the truck driver and myself don't have enough ass to pull the pallets up my driveway, it's UP HILL. I will rope off my lift and pull it up with the pickup. 
Maybe next week if not, the following.


----------



## mikey (Oct 6, 2017)

Hoping for a safe and successful delivery, Jeff. 

I have an RF-31 mill on a steel stand. It weighs somewhere around 650# or so and was originally located at my neighbors house. ONE single Samoan guy loaded it onto a heavy duty handtruck and walked it down my neighbors drive way, then about 40 feet on a sidewalk, then up my driveway and into my shop - by himself! I don't need me no ropes or pickup truck; I got me a Samoan!


----------



## Z2V (Oct 6, 2017)

I got no Samoan, , but I do try to work smarter and not harder if I can. I hope to be prepared either way.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, I got a tracking number for the 1236
I'll start a new thread when it arrives 
Yea, yea, lots of pics!!


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 16, 2017)

I just got a Weiss WB290F which looks eerily identical to the new PM1127. Except mine has a 1500W (2HP) Brusless DC spindle motor like the PM1228. I just started it up for the first time today and was surprised how noisy the spindle was. Thought it would run quieter. I think the noise is actually coming from the change gears there is a lot of play in them. For those of you that have the PM 1127 how is the spindle noise wise?


----------



## MSD0 (Dec 18, 2017)

gman10259 said:


> I just got a Weiss WB290F which looks eerily identical to the new PM1127. Except mine has a 1500W (2HP) Brusless DC spindle motor like the PM1228. I just started it up for the first time today and was surprised how noisy the spindle was. Thought it would run quieter. I think the noise is actually coming from the change gears there is a lot of play in them. For those of you that have the PM 1127 how is the spindle noise wise?


There should little to no noise from the spindle itself. See what it sounds like when only the spindle is being driven. You can disengage the change gears by rotating the banjo. If you want to go a step further, you can remove the belt and see if the motor is making any unusual sounds. You probably just need to adjust the gear mesh on the change gears and use open gear oil.


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 18, 2017)

I actually did what you suggested yesterday. I removed all the change gears and drive belt. Listened to the motor is was ok. Next hooked the drive belt to the spindle and it was ok then reinstalled the change gears, took some of the play out of it and also put a tad of grease on the gears. Much quieter now. Thanks


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 19, 2017)

fradish said:


> Yeah, I think the 1236 is only $100 more than the 1228 and it comes with an 8" 4 jaw chuck.  It is also much heavier than the 1228
> which is great for rigidity, but 1200lbs was a little more than I wanted to deal with.  Also, the 1228 has the variable speed, but you
> could add to the 1236 by adding a VFD and swapping to a 3ph motor, though again at additional cost.
> 
> Lots of options!


the 1236 will cost you $3698. You have to buy the preferred package and the cast iron stand.


----------



## JB (Feb 18, 2018)

I just purchased a PM-1127VF-LB. I need to make a stand for it before it is delivered. Can anyone tell me the hole spacing to mount the lathe? The manual on the PM website does not show this information. Thanks


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 18, 2018)

JB said:


> I just purchased a PM-1127VF-LB. I need to make a stand for it before it is delivered. Can anyone tell me the hole spacing to mount the lathe? The manual on the PM website does not show this information. Thanks




Just the bolt pattern? I can measure mine, just got it a couple weeks ago, so it should be the same.


----------



## JB (Feb 18, 2018)

That would be great! I am having a HD stand made and would like the holes pre-drilled. If you were making a stand for this lathe, would you have additional tabletop surface in front or on the sides to set items, or only make it the size of the lathe chip pan?


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 18, 2018)

Picture with a tape for scale... 

From the headstock side of the chip pan, the foot starts at 2.5" and ends at 12". 1/2" holes at 3" and 11.25". Tailstock foot starts at 41" ends at 48". Bolt hole at 44". 

From the front of the chip pan, the headstock foot starts at 4-5/8 ends at 11.5". It's U shaped. The back bolt pattern mirrors the front 6" back, hole center to center. 

Tailstock bolts are also 6" apart, mirror of the front. From the pan, 4-5/8 to 11.75" for the foot. I'm sure the pan isn't a precision part, it was just a convenient reference point. It should be enough to make a bench though. Hope it helps and feel free to ask questions if you need more. 

As for location and bench size, here's what I did. If I were to do it again, I would place the lathe closer to the front, and make the bench a bit shorter. That's preference, but things to think about. 

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/designing-a-wood-bench-for-a-lathe.63747/


----------



## JB (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for the info and time. I am going to go 29x60 on the top and wait for the lathe. Those holes need to be where I need them. Thanks again!


----------



## advmaker (Aug 20, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> View attachment 258662
> 
> 
> Picture with a tape for scale...
> ...



I got a 1127 recently and built a similar bench as yours. And I am in Draper!


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 20, 2019)

advmaker said:


> I got a 1127 recently and built a similar bench as yours. And I am in Draper!



Just a short drive down the street! Welcome!


----------



## tredding (Aug 29, 2022)

Z2V said:


> Nez
> I'll give you a call when I get her set up.


Good Evening, gentlemen.  Terry here and fairly new to machining.  I took a machine shop course in high school.  Worked for Hughes for three years in Torrance, California, and now at 74 am returning to machining as a hobby.  I bought a 7X14 and am now feeling quite limited.  I am torn between the 1127 but could go as far as the 1236T.  Is there a good write-up of your experience with the 1236T?  It appears it has now been about five years.


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi Terry,   @tredding I'm new to machining,  so no experience on other machines but I have a 1236T and love it.  The fit and finish is nice compared to some of the Chinese stuff I have owned over the years.  I have the 3 phase unit wired through a VFD so I have a few extra controlls including variable speed.

Tim


----------



## tredding (Sep 3, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Hi Terry,   @tredding I'm new to machining,  so no experience on other machines but I have a 1236T and love it.  The fit and finish is nice compared to some of the Chinese stuff I have owned over the years.  I have the 3 phase unit wired through a VFD so I have a few extra controlls including variable speed.
> 
> Tim


Tim, thank you for writing.  I will likely order the PM-1236 for $2k less because it also comes with the stand, 4 jaw, plate, and oiler. It certainly seems like the best buy in the 12" range of machines.  I was tempted to go with the PM-1228VF or the PM-1127VF, but interestingly the wife thinks I will be happiest with the PM-1236 of those lathes.

I have 220V in the shop and am guessing it is single phase.  I guess before I place the order I need to know. The shop has a dedicated 100amp service and the electrical panel is easy to access.  I currently have two 220V outlets for welders and machinery.  But again, not sure about the phase.  I am purely a hobbies, resuming machining after a 60 year break.  I am moving up from a 7X14 lathe, which I will likely keep.

Any comments on lessoned learned with your higher quality PM-1236T would be greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi Terry,

Like I said I'm a beginner.  I can't say there were anything particular about my machine.  Since I had never owned a lathe before every time I touched the lathe it was a learning experience.  The only thing that I had to figure out or modify was the compound gib had a problem and I had to make a little shim/spacer to get it adjusted properly.

Tim


----------



## tredding (Sep 4, 2022)

Very nice Tim.  I am glad you were able to buy the PM-1236T. In this size lathe, I think that is the standard against which all others are judged. When I am on the phone Tuesday with PM, if they say the only 12" lathe immediately available is the PM-1236T I may be compelled to buy one.  I will have to go back and look at the PM-1236T manual and see if it has the coolant pump. Ah, I see it is an option. This is certainly a bigger and more complex lathe than I thought I would be getting.  But I bet we learn and enjoy machining for years to come.


----------



## tredding (Sep 5, 2022)

Reference the 220V in the shop.  I measured the voltage across the pin sockets and it appears I have single-phase outlets. I have a 50 amp single phase plug for a welder, and a 20 amp single phase outlet for the lathe.  The guy that built this shop/metal 30X50 foot building did a nice job. So it appears the shop will have the TM-1236 10 feet inside the 10-foot garage door on the side with the electrical service, windows, and the ability to have natural light and see the front of the property. The TM-728T will be along the same wall so I have the ability to drive into the shop to off-load material and pick up finished projects.  This has been a great place to read comments, consider equipment and learn. I have a couple of tabletop drill presses and two double-wheeled grinders.  After I make the meat mallets I believe I will improve the shop by making items to better organize tools, and materials and manage workflow.  Maybe a metal work bench for projects should be on the list.  I wonder if there is a good source of metal. steel, here in Volusia county?

Thanks again for the help guys.

Terry


----------

